# getting a vaporizer



## Randall88 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hey,

not sure if this is the right section, but haven't found anything more suitable..

I'm gonna try out a vaporizer, but as I've never had (or smoked) one before, I could use some advice here..

I've narrowed my selection down to these: (sorry for the German)
link1
link2
link3

All seem to be quite similar..
Someone more experienced that could give a recommendation ?


----------



## mattisreal420 (Nov 23, 2015)

Arizer solo, or the arizer air. I have the solo and it works grwt. Plus you can get mad attachments


----------



## Randall88 (Nov 23, 2015)

that's way too out of my budget... I just couldn't figure out if there's any difference between the above 3.


----------



## Randall88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Nobody vaping here ?


----------



## burrheadd (Nov 25, 2015)

Can't go wrong with the Crafty expensive but badass


----------



## Randall88 (Nov 25, 2015)

burrheadd said:


> Can't go wrong with the Crafty expensive but badass


I am looking for an entry level vaporizer.. something cheap and easy. 
The problem is, that I don't know what to look for (and what to expect) from the vaporizers, as I've never used one before...

As a side question.. does vaping weed still smell like weed ? If I'm only getting the THC, do I get cotton mouth from it ? (as that's caused by the other substances contained in weed, which I am not inhaling in this case)


----------



## burrheadd (Nov 25, 2015)

I know your looking for an entry level I've bought a bunch of them they work ok for hash but not worth a shit for flower your wasting your money as far as Iam concerned


----------



## Tokachu (Nov 26, 2015)

Get yourself a magic flight box and you'll never look back.


----------



## Randall88 (Nov 26, 2015)

burrheadd said:


> I know your looking for an entry level I've bought a bunch of them they work ok for hash but not worth a shit for flower your wasting your money as far as Iam concerned


ah, ok. I didn't know this.. I thought that as long as it reaches a certain temperature, the brand or quality of the vaporizer doesn't matter.

@AllWeedChick thanks for the links.


----------



## tick tack toe (Nov 27, 2015)

The best entry level vape (in germany) is the flowermate 5s. It is for flowers and very nice.

vaping is less smell and you will get less of a cotton mouth. I can vape inside now without smelling out the house. If 100 euro is out of your budget for a vape then personally I wouldn't get a vape at all. You have to get something that doesn't burn the flower.


----------



## Randall88 (Nov 27, 2015)

tick tack toe said:


> The best entry level vape (in germany) is the flowermate 5s. It is for flowers and very nice.
> 
> vaping is less smell and you will get less of a cotton mouth. I can vape inside now without smelling out the house. If 100 euro is out of your budget for a vape then personally I wouldn't get a vape at all. You have to get something that doesn't burn the flower.


ok, I see. I thought all the vapes are meant for flowers and herbs, right ? I mean, what else can you burn effectively ?
Or are there specific vapes (the cheaper ones) only for oil concentrates ?


----------



## tick tack toe (Nov 27, 2015)

the thing is you have to look for a vape that has a clean pathway (no breathing heat through plastic, electronics etc), without too much plastic (effects taste) and it's oven area doesn't burn the bud. 

If looking at all the links on youtube (from the USA) you will find lots of good vapes but once you go to buy it in Germany the price goes through the roof. The flowermate 5s is a beginner vape that meets the above standards.


----------



## Randall88 (Nov 27, 2015)

alright, I see.. so basically if I smoke out of a cheap ass vape, it's just going to be harsh and disgusting... 
Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## tick tack toe (Nov 27, 2015)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FLOWERMATE-V5-0-Mini-Vaporizer-schwarz-tragbar-Power-Bank-3-Temperaturstufen-NEU-/151883959126?hash=item235cfd4b56:g:5bcAAOSwIwhWReCC

That is the smaller version than the s. If I was getting my first vape and trying to keep the cost down to around 100 euro while getting something good. Price are going up a little for the christmas period so watch out.


----------



## shaggy340 (Dec 13, 2015)

i got this one works good and cheaper than a volcano. http://m.ebay.com/itm/321882593826?_mwBanner=1


----------

